# Free Family Therapy Session



## castingproducer (Nov 15, 2010)

Do you want to give therapy a try but are afraid of the cost? We want to give you one free therapy session absolutely free!

As part of a casting scout, we are offering one free therapy session with a nationally recognized family therapist. We are looking for REAL family members to participate in a session. This is a great opportunity to work with a top therapist, without any commitment or agenda. The session will be filmed, but the footage will be used only internally for casting purposes only. This will be a 100% REAL therapy session, catered to your family.

We are a globally recognized award-winning documentary production studio with series on A&E, TLC, and Discovery among many others. Our purpose in doing this is to evaluate a few top therapists we've flown in from around the country. Take advantage of this chance to get a top-notch counseling session absolutely free.

All parties must live in the Los Angeles area and be available during the day to shoot. The footage will only be used internally for casting purposes only and is not for air.

If interested, please give brief description of you family's issue and who would be willing to participate in the session. Please email [email protected]


----------

